# Kaido vs Akainu



## giantbiceps (Jul 30, 2015)

Mindset: Bloodlust
Location: Dressrosa


----------



## mr sean66 (Jul 30, 2015)

That would be a great Kaido desighn it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 30, 2015)

Kaido probably by how much he's been hyped

But honestly who knows?


----------



## convict (Jul 30, 2015)

Kaido wins, could be high or extreme for now depending on how he compared to Whitebeard.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry Akainu but there's a new sheriff in town

And his name is Kaidou!


----------



## trance (Jul 30, 2015)

Strongest _pirate_ alive. 

He has nothing to put him above Akainu.


----------



## Jossaff (Jul 30, 2015)

Kaido dies of boredom


----------



## Tenma (Jul 30, 2015)

Akainu has the manlier tattoo.


----------



## trance (Jul 30, 2015)

Jossaff said:


> Kaido dies of a magma fist



I agree.


----------



## convict (Jul 30, 2015)

Trance said:


> Strongest _pirate_ alive.
> 
> He has nothing to put him above Akainu.



Wrong translation.

"anyone you ask will tell you, if you limit to one on one, *this man* is the strongest creature in the world."

From Aohige I believe.

This in my opinion more directly implies that "humans" are included in the greater category of "creatures" than the earlier quote many chapters ago. This one calls Kaido a man and also mentions limiting to one on one fights which honestly is traditionally associated with battles between men. Finally, at the end of the day men are creatures.


----------



## giantbiceps (Jul 30, 2015)

When he was magma-fisted by Akainu, Akainu's arm broke.


----------



## barreltheif (Jul 30, 2015)

It says that Kaido is the Sekai Saikyo no Otoko (the same title WB had). Kaido wins.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jul 30, 2015)

If the translation is correct then he wins for obvious reasons.
He also seems pretty young for an emperrorr so no health issues and is propably at his prime.


----------



## Franky (Jul 30, 2015)

Well if Kaidou can't even kill himself then what the hell is Akainu gonna do?


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 30, 2015)

Kaido wins with high high - extreme diff.


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2015)

OP strong username to picture relation.

Going with Kaido based on hype but lets not forget Akainu has a good track record against WSM.


----------



## Grimsley (Jul 30, 2015)

Akainu wins, he took on the WSM he could take on Kaido.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 30, 2015)

Akainu got wrecked by a weak and old stabbed Whitebeard who was not even able to dodge his magma do to these several problems 

Another 2 quakes and Akainu would have died the ground saved him


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 30, 2015)

Kaido extreme difficulty.


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 30, 2015)

Kaido between high and extreme difficulty. Not sure yet


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 30, 2015)

It seems Magma doesn't eat through Kaido, is it so?


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 30, 2015)

So much hype huh. y'all be eating those words once Akainu goes into action.


----------



## Amol (Jul 30, 2015)

I am bit confused by all these translations so I will go with Kaido extreme diff.
Need to know where Kaido stands in relation with Old WB.


----------



## Luke (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm still unclear if Kaidou is the strongest living thing alive. 

If he is, RIP Akainu.


----------



## Coruscation (Jul 30, 2015)

I used to place them pretty much on par, now I'm leaning toward Kaidou and Akainu will probably have had to become at least mildly stronger if he's to fight this on even grounds or win it. Which he could have, but we have no information on it at the moment.


----------



## Kai (Jul 30, 2015)

People still want to disregard hype and statements for their own headcanon.

Another testament to the fact that Yonkou > Admirals. Kaido clearly wins for obvious reasons, high-extreme difficulty.


----------



## The 64 Gates of Jyuuken (Jul 30, 2015)

Didn't Kaido get stopped by Shanks? 

Akainu high difficulty


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 30, 2015)

> Another testament to the fact that Yonkou > Admirals. Kaido clearly wins for obvious reasons, high-extreme difficulty.


What testament ? It says Kaido is fucking superior to every single one of the Yonko lmao.?

Akainu > Fatmom and Shanks.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jul 30, 2015)

It can go either way. I'd give Akainu the slight advantage, though.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 30, 2015)

convict said:


> Wrong translation.
> 
> "anyone you ask will tell you, if you limit to one on one, *this man* is the strongest creature in the world."
> 
> ...



Is he/she the one piece equivalent to Herms for dragon ball?


----------



## Gohara (Jul 30, 2015)

Kaidou wins with high to extremely high difficulty.  Kaidou likely bests Pre Time Skip Akainu in terms of physical strength, defense, and Haki.  However, I think that Akainu became more powerful during the time skip and may have Haki around as good as Kaidou's.  Still, Kaidou is likely physically stronger and likely has better defense than Akainu does.  I can see End Of Series Akainu being around Kaidou's level, though.


----------



## savior2005 (Jul 31, 2015)

akainu is the only marine alive who id put at or above kaido level.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 31, 2015)

I believe that individually the Yonkou are above any Marine Admiral by a slight, yet clear margin.


----------



## Dunno (Jul 31, 2015)

Kaido wins with high diff or so.


----------

